# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل شهریور 95

## reza__sh

سلام دوستان امیدوارم تا اینجای تابستون رو خوب پشت سر گذاشته باشین
خواستم بهتون اطلاع بدم که ترمیم برای شهریور95 از شنبه ثبت نامش شروع میشه اون طور که مدرسه ما میگفت و مدارک لازم جهت ثبت نام هم هست
1-کپی شناسنامه
2کپی کارت ملی
3-عکس 3*4
4پوشه سفید
5-گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل
6-هزینه ثبت نام که آموزش پرورش هر شهر خودش معین میکنه(مثلا اینجا 20 تومن)

اینم برنامه امتحانات شهریور ماه امیدوارم که موفق باشین :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_مدرک پیش الزامی واسه ثبت نام؟؟_

----------


## reza__sh

> _مدرک پیش الزامی واسه ثبت نام؟؟_


فک نکنم

----------


## Dayi javad

واس فارغ التحصیلا گواهی اشتغال ب تحصیل از کجا گیر بیارن دیگ ! ینی واس فارغ التحصیلا نیس این طرح ؟

----------


## reza__sh

> واس فارغ التحصیلا گواهی اشتغال ب تحصیل از کجا گیر بیارن دیگ ! ینی واس فارغ التحصیلا نیس این طرح ؟


چرا هست ولی اینو من از مدرسه پرسیدم واسه سوما که میرن پیش اینطوری گفتن

----------


## Amir h

حالا اگه تاثیر معدل تو کنکور 96 قطعی شد از کجا معلوم نمرات ترمیم رو تاثیر بدن  ؟؟؟؟ سنجش با این کار مخالفه مخالفه از کجا معلونم تاثیر بدن

----------


## DR.MAM

تاثیر معدل 96 به احتمال بالای 90 درصد مثه 95 مثبت خواهد ماند

والسلام

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

درود.

فکر میکنم الان ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کردن اشتباه باشه و بهتره که صبر کنید ببینید تاثیر معدل در کنکور 96 چطوری خواهد بود بعدا ثبت نام کنید :Yahoo (76): 

​

----------


## Dayi javad

> درود.
> 
> فکر میکنم الان ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کردن اشتباه باشه و بهتره که صبر کنید ببینید تاثیر معدل در کنکور 96 چطوری خواهد بود بعدا ثبت نام کنید
> 
> ​



گرچه ریسک 
ولی اینا تا قبل از پول جمع کردن نمیان بگن تاثیر چ جور
بعدک کلی پول ترمیم معدل جمع کردن اعلام میکنن ک چی ب چیه

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> گرچه ریسک 
> ولی اینا تا قبل از پول جمع کردن نمیان بگن تاثیر چ جور
> بعدک کلی پول ترمیم معدل جمع کردن اعلام میکنن ک چی ب چیه


داداش ریسکش اینه که فقط 15 روز دیگه دندون رو جیگر بزارن ببینن سنجش بعد کنکور 95 تاثیر معدل رو چطوری اعلام میکنه.(اگه هم اعلام نکرد اونایی که فارغ التحصیلن دی ماه رو هم فرصت برا ترمیم دارن) اونایی که دانش آموزن هم دیگه چاره ای نیست و علی الحساب برن ترمیم کنن.

البته از بعضی ها شنیدم میگن دی ماه ترمیم معدلی در کار نیست ولی از نظر خودم خیلی معقول نیست این نظر که شهریور ترمیم باشه و دی نباشه(یه جورایی مضحکه)

حالا دیگه نمیدونم چطوری هست :Yahoo (117):

----------


## DR.MAM

> داداش ریسکش اینه که فقط 15 روز دیگه دندون رو جیگر بزارن ببینن سنجش بعد کنکور 95 تاثیر معدل رو چطوری اعلام میکنه.(اگه هم اعلام نکرد اونایی که فارغ التحصیلن دی ماه رو هم فرصت برا ترمیم دارن) اونایی که دانش آموزن هم دیگه چاره ای نیست و علی الحساب برن ترمیم کنن.
> 
> البته از بعضی ها شنیدم میگن دی ماه ترمیم معدلی در کار نیست ولی از نظر خودم خیلی معقول نیست این نظر که شهریور ترمیم باشه و دی نباشه(یه جورایی مضحکه)
> 
> حالا دیگه نمیدونم چطوری هست


مطمئن باش سنجش تا مهر نمیاد اعلام کنه چی به چیه

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> مطمئن باش سنجش تا مهر نمیاد اعلام کنه چی به چیه


تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم روال هرساله این بوده که سنجش هر ساله بعد کنکور اثر معدل رو مشخص میکرده(امسال دیوان عدالت همه چیو ریخت بهم)

اما خب این ضررش 15 روزه تا 30 تیر یا 1 مرداد صبر کنند ببینند سنجش اگه اعلام نکرد برند ترمیم ثبت نام کنند.اونایی هم که فارغ التحصیلن به نظر من 

بهتره صبر کنن ببینن تکلیف معدل چی میشه و درسشون رو تابستون بخونند و دیگه تا امتحان های نهایی دی ماه احتمال زیاد تکلیف همه چی مشخص شده و اون موقع برند ترمیم کنند :Yahoo (1):

----------


## reza__sh

> تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم روال هرساله این بوده که سنجش هر ساله بعد کنکور اثر معدل رو مشخص میکرده(امسال دیوان عدالت همه چیو ریخت بهم)
> 
> اما خب این ضررش 15 روزه تا 30 تیر یا 1 مرداد صبر کنند ببینند سنجش اگه اعلام نکرد برند ترمیم ثبت نام کنند.اونایی هم که فارغ التحصیلن به نظر من 
> 
> بهتره صبر کنن ببینن تکلیف معدل چی میشه و درسشون رو تابستون بخونند و دیگه تا امتحان های نهایی دی ماه احتمال زیاد تکلیف همه چی مشخص شده و اون موقع برند ترمیم کنند


پارسال هم اوایل مهر ماه اعلام کرد اونایی هم که پیشن سال دیگه میتونن شرکت کنن

----------


## DR.MAM

> تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم روال هرساله این بوده که سنجش هر ساله بعد کنکور اثر معدل رو مشخص میکرده(امسال دیوان عدالت همه چیو ریخت بهم)
> 
> اما خب این ضررش 15 روزه تا 30 تیر یا 1 مرداد صبر کنند ببینند سنجش اگه اعلام نکرد برند ترمیم ثبت نام کنند.اونایی هم که فارغ التحصیلن به نظر من 
> 
> بهتره صبر کنن ببینن تکلیف معدل چی میشه و درسشون رو تابستون بخونند و دیگه تا امتحان های نهایی دی ماه احتمال زیاد تکلیف همه چی مشخص شده و اون موقع برند ترمیم کنند


پارسال 31 شهریور اعلامیه تاثیر معدل زد رو سایت

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> پارسال 31 شهریور اعلامیه تاثیر معدل زد رو سایت


اگه 31 شهریور زده که خب نه.

اما فکر نمیکنم تا 1 مرداد صبر کردن برای کسی که میخواد ترمیم ثبت نام کنه کار غیر ممکنی باشه.

اما چیزی که میدونم اینه که قبل برگزاری کنکور 95 ترمیم ثبت نام کردن همچین راه درستی به نظر نمیاد(خصوصا با این تصمیمات لحظه ای که گرفته میشه)

----------


## DR.MAM

> اگه 31 شهریور زده که خب نه.
> 
> اما فکر نمیکنم تا 1 مرداد صبر کردن برای کسی که میخواد ترمیم ثبت نام کنه کار غیر ممکنی باشه.
> 
> اما چیزی که میدونم اینه که قبل برگزاری کنکور 95 ترمیم ثبت نام کردن همچین راه درستی به نظر نمیاد(خصوصا با این تصمیمات لحظه ای که گرفته میشه)


تو خودت فک میکنی 96 چی میشه؟

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> تو خودت فک میکنی 96 چی میشه؟


والا اصلا نمیشه گفت اما شواهد امر نشون میدن که قراره قطعی بشه اثر معدل :Yahoo (117): 

اما خب ممکنه عوض شه و یه باره مثبت شه و اونایی که عجولانه تصمیم گرفتن این وسط هم وقت هم سرمایشون الکی هدر بره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mpaarshin

اگه تاثير مثبت باشه  اشتباهه كه برين ترميم و بهتره اصلا شهريور اينكارو نكنين هرچند من خودم شهريور رو پيشنهاد ميدم كلا امتحانات نهايي به شدت به كنكور ضربه ميزنه  ولي تا شهريور تاثير مشخص نخواهد بود
ببين من اين مسئولان سنجش و اموزش و پرورش رو ديدم از نزديك شما اينجا داري پر پر ميزني اون اصلا و به هيچ وجه واسش هيچ اهميتي نداره پس تا مهر مشخص نميشه دقيق

----------


## DR.MAM

> اگه تاثير مثبت باشه  اشتباهه كه برين ترميم و بهتره اصلا شهريور اينكارو نكنين هرچند من خودم شهريور رو پيشنهاد ميدم كلا امتحانات نهايي به شدت به كنكور ضربه ميزنه  ولي تا شهريور تاثير مشخص نخواهد بود
> ببين من اين مسئولان سنجش و اموزش و پرورش رو ديدم از نزديك شما اينجا داري پر پر ميزني اون اصلا و به هيچ وجه واسش هيچ اهميتي نداره پس تا مهر مشخص نميشه دقيق


ممد ینی از محالاته که تا مهر مشخص بشه؟

----------


## reza__sh

خودم که شهریور نمیرم چون برنامه اش واقعا افتضاحه

----------


## mpaarshin

اگه تاثير مثبت باشه  اشتباهه كه برين ترميم و بهتره اصلا شهريور اينكارو نكنين هرچند من خودم شهريور رو پيشنهاد ميدم كلا امتحانات نهايي به شدت به كنكور ضربه ميزنه  ولي تا شهريور تاثير مشخص نخواهد بود
ببين من اين مسئولان سنجش و اموزش و پرورش رو ديدم از نزديك شما اينجا داري پر پر ميزني اون اصلا و به هيچ وجه واسش هيچ اهميتي نداره پس تا مهر مشخص نميشه دقيق

----------


## DR.MAM

خب این آشغالا پس کی میخوان تکلیف ما 96یا رو روشن کنن؟؟؟


عجب غلطی کردیم که ایرانی بدنیا اومدیم.

----------


## :Iman1997

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم تا اینجای تابستون رو خوب پشت سر گذاشته باشین
> خواستم بهتون اطلاع بدم که ترمیم برای شهریور95 از شنبه ثبت نامش شروع میشه اون طور که مدرسه ما میگفت و مدارک لازم جهت ثبت نام هم هست
> 1-کپی شناسنامه
> 2کپی کارت ملی
> 3-عکس 3*4
> 4پوشه سفید
> 5-گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل
> 6-هزینه ثبت نام که آموزش پرورش هر شهر خودش معین میکنه(مثلا اینجا 20 تومن)
> 
> ...


چند تا سوال ""

1. دی هم میشه امتحانش داد ؟
2 . مثلا من رشتم ریاضیه بخوام کنکور تجربی بدم امتحان ترمیم رو باید ریاضی بدم یا تجربی؟
3 . هزینه ای که گفتین 20 تومان واسه یه درسه یا کل دروس ؟
4 . ترمیم امتحان واسه همه درسا میشه یعنی عمومی ها هم جزوش هست؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bm3


چند تا سوال ""

1. دی هم میشه امتحانش داد ؟
2 . مثلا من رشتم ریاضیه بخوام کنکور تجربی بدم امتحان ترمیم رو باید ریاضی بدم یا تجربی؟
3 . هزینه ای که گفتین 20 تومان واسه یه درسه یا کل دروس ؟
4 . ترمیم امتحان واسه همه درسا میشه یعنی عمومی ها هم جزوش هست؟


دی ماه هم هست....امید تو خالی نمیدما....چند جا سوال کردم و تو حود بخشنامه هم هست.....ثبت نام کنکور از بهمنه  و امتحانات 20 دی تموم میشن...تازه اسفند ماه هم مهلت دوم ثبت نام هست
.
واسه همه درسا هم میشه
.
.20 تومن واسه یه درسه.البته واسه منطقه سه و مناطق محروم فک کنم 10 تومن واسه هر درس
.
.
.ریاضی.....
*

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _-Mohammad-_


تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم روال هرساله این بوده که سنجش هر ساله بعد کنکور اثر معدل رو مشخص میکرده(امسال دیوان عدالت همه چیو ریخت بهم)

اما خب این ضررش 15 روزه تا 30 تیر یا 1 مرداد صبر کنند ببینند سنجش اگه اعلام نکرد برند ترمیم ثبت نام کنند.اونایی هم که فارغ التحصیلن به نظر من 

بهتره صبر کنن ببینن تکلیف معدل چی میشه و درسشون رو تابستون بخونند و دیگه تا امتحان های نهایی دی ماه احتمال زیاد تکلیف همه چی مشخص شده و اون موقع برند ترمیم کنند


حتی اگه سنجش تو سایتش اعلام کنه تاثیر صفره بازم واسه ترمیم ثبت.نام میکنم........
.
.
.
.
منم دی ثبت نام میکنم چون اگه شهریور برم کل تابستون رو از دست میدم .ولی تا دی ماه درسا رو در حد کنکور میخونم و فقط همون 20 روز دی ماه شب امتحانی میخونم...5تا درسو ثبت نام کنم به احتمال زیاد*

----------


## Mahan-T

مهلت ثبت نام براي شهريور تا كي هست؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> *
> 
> حتی اگه سنجش تو سایتش اعلام کنه تاثیر صفره بازم واسه ترمیم ثبت.نام میکنم........
> .
> .
> .
> .
> منم دی ثبت نام میکنم چون اگه شهریور برم کل تابستون رو از دست میدم .ولی تا دی ماه درسا رو در حد کنکور میخونم و فقط همون 20 روز دی ماه شب امتحانی میخونم...5تا درسو ثبت نام کنم به احتمال زیاد*


20 شهریور بکوب بخونی بهتر نیس و 9 ماه از مهر تا تیر کنکوری بخونی !! ؟؟ یک ماهم الان وقت داری ! یک ماهم بیشتر 45 روز

----------


## nzn

سلام
مهلت ثبت نام تا کیه؟

----------


## maryam2015

چیی ؟؟20هزار تومن واسه یه درس ؟؟؟اهههههههههههههههههه :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## reza__sh

> چیی ؟؟20هزار تومن واسه یه درس ؟؟؟اهههههههههههههههههه


تازه خرداد امسال 30 تومن بود
البته قیمت هر شهر متفاوته

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

اقایون و خانوما اول ثبت نام نکنین بازم میل خودتون دوم
ایمان دارم ایشالا 96 هم مثبته یعنی 100درصد با اتفاقایی که امسال پیش اومد :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## پاییز

سلام دوستان تا چندم میشه ثبتنام کرد؟کجا باید بریم واسه ی ثبتنام ؟اینترنتی میشه ثبتنام کرد؟!

----------


## reza__sh

زمان ثبت نام کمه خیلی باشه تا آخر هفته

----------


## politician

> اقایون و خانوما اول ثبت نام نکنین بازم میل خودتون دوم
> ایمان دارم ایشالا 96 هم مثبته یعنی 100درصد با اتفاقایی که امسال پیش اومد


باقسمت اول حرفتون موافقم که براشهریورثبت نام نکنین چون ممکنه تاثیرمثبت شه ولی احتمالش درحداپسیلون صفره

----------


## politician

سنجش مریضه که نوع تاثیرمشخص نمیکنه البته خودش یه جای امیدی داره که سنجش درتاثیرقطعی مردده وگرنه همزمان باکنکور95تاثیرخیلی راحت اعلام میکردمثلا الآن دارن بحث های کارشناسی توشورای سنجش برگزارمیکنن

----------


## marzie_

کسی میدونه تا کی مهلت ثبت نامه ؟

----------


## selin17

doostan b nazarateun vase dey mah tarmim bardashte mishe? :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza__sh

مهلت ثبت نام تا 10 مرداد تمدید شد

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> مهلت ثبت نام تا 10 مرداد تمدید شد


دادا کجا شما رفتی ؟ کدوم اداره ؟

----------


## reza__sh

> دادا کجا شما رفتی ؟ کدوم اداره ؟


یه کانالی تو تل گذاشته بود

----------


## Amir h

> doostan b nazarateun vase dey mah tarmim bardashte mishe?


na chera bayad bardashte she man khodam sabr mikonam tasir moadel moshakhas she age + shod bikhial tarmim misham age ghtii shod dey miram tarmim

----------


## Mr.Dr

نمرات شما هم وارد شد تو dipcode ؟!  :Yahoo (15):  
@mehrdadlord

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.Dr


نمرات شما هم وارد شد تو dipcode ؟!  
@mehrdadlord


نمرات شما وارد شده؟*

----------


## Mr.Dr

> *
> 
> نمرات شما وارد شده؟*


آره، همین الآن اومد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mpaarshin

من که خرداد ترمیم کردم نمراتم وارد نشده هنوز
برم دنبالش یا نه واسه وارد شدن تو سیستم؟؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

> من که خرداد ترمیم کردم نمراتم وارد نشده هنوز
> برم دنبالش یا نه واسه وارد شدن تو سیستم؟؟


برو اداره شهرتون بهشون بگو که بفرستن ... بعد تو سیستم dipcode هم اعتراض بزن ... (ولی فک کنم الآن دیره برا اعتراض زدن)

----------


## mpaarshin

> برو اداره شهرتون بهشون بگو که بفرستن ... بعد تو سیستم dipcode هم اعتراض بزن ... (ولی فک کنم الآن دیره برا اعتراض زدن)


ولی اصلا حالشو ندارم کلا از آموزش و پرورش حالم بهم میخوره

----------


## Mr.Dr

> ولی اصلا حالشو ندارم کلا از آموزش و پرورش حالم بهم میخوره


حال همه ازش به هم میخوره ! بدترین وزارتِ بنظرم  :Yahoo (75):  ...
ولی برا اینکه حقتو بخوای بگیری باید این سختی ها (!) رو هم متحمل شـی . . .

----------


## hamed_habibi

بازترمیم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mpaarshin

> حال همه ازش به هم میخوره ! بدترین وزارتِ بنظرم  ...
> ولی برا اینکه حقتو بخوای بگیری باید این سختی ها (!) رو هم متحمل شـی . . .


اخه تاثیر که مثبته میریم و تهشم تاثیر نمیدن

----------


## Mr.Dr

> اخه تاثیر که مثبته میریم و تهشم تاثیر نمیدن


خب اگه نمراتت خیلی خوبه برو دنبالش (نمرات ترمیمی) اگه نیست هم ک هیچی  :Yahoo (117):

----------

